# Lotions



## Oakshire_Farm (Dec 4, 2008)

Does anyone make there own lotions? Wanna share you experiences and recipes?


----------



## linn (Jul 19, 2005)

I have made lotions, creams and hair conditioner. Many suppliers have recipes.

http://www.pvsoap.com/recipes.htm


http://www.thesoapdish.com/formulary.htm


----------



## MullersLaneFarm (Jul 23, 2004)

Lotion Crafter's Formulary is my go-to place for directing new lotion makers.

The have the recipes, they have the ingredients, they have the containers, they have the experience.


----------



## Shazza (Nov 20, 2004)

I made some Lotion/Moisturiser today...off to a All Things Goat Festival tommorrow. &#9787;
DD17 made lovely sticky labels for the new jars. Ingrediants...Goats Milk, Coconut Oil, Aloe Vera Gel, Glycerine, Vit E, Sweet Almond Oil, EO for scent and preservative. I found the recipe on the net and didnt bookmark the page and havent been able to find it again...lucky I wrote it all down. &#9787;


----------



## MullersLaneFarm (Jul 23, 2004)

Shaz, what did you use for preservative? How long of a shelf life does the GM have?? I've been afraid to sell GM lotion because I'm afraid the milk will go sour.


----------



## Shazza (Nov 20, 2004)

I use this one Cindi  here

It keeps better in the dark  stuff that I have from 6 mths ago does now have that milk smell....which is why I like making it in small jars, and for return customers they tend to want a bigger jar. But 45 ml is enough for them to decide if they like it and there is plenty of time to use the 45mls before it does get a milk smell.


----------



## lathermaker (May 7, 2010)

never mind


----------



## Shazza (Nov 20, 2004)

lathermaker said:


> never mind



OK :cute:


----------



## ChristieAcres (Apr 11, 2009)

I make my own healing Comfrey Salves, Comfrey Coconut Lavender Salves, offer (6) scents for them, and they work beautifully to moisturize the skin. When you add Essential Oils to your lotions, oils, and salves, it adds more medicinal healing options. In addition, I also make Comfrey Oil using Comfrey I grow myself. DH & I use my products, and I also sell them both locally and on a few forums (including HT). Since I have a ready supply of Comfrey and have made a lot of Salve for our use, that is what I also use for lotion (very moisturizing). I haven't sold the lotion, but make it for us. These are homeopathic natural medicinal products. You can google recipe's online and then modify to your own personal preferences. There is a heat method or a cold infusion method for making Comfrey Oil. I use the cold infusion method that takes a month. Susun Weed has a video on YouTube which shows how to make Comfrey Oil (cold infusion method).


----------



## SoINgirl (Aug 3, 2007)

You can order a kit from places like bramble berry. I know that one has the bottles, oils, Ewax, preservative, and FO and an EO and a booklet and recipe. I ordered one last year. I thought that was easier for the first time since everything was all included all I needed to do was follow the recipe and mix it up (actually getting it in the bottles was another story). I have made two batches so far from it, enough to fill the twelve bottles and a quart jar, and still have enough stuff to make another batch except for the preservative. You might want to try something like this to start off with and then you can go from there with your own recipes.


----------

